# Romanesco: buggiarà



## Mister Draken

Querría saber qué verbo es "buggiarà" y si está bien traducido.

Giuseppe Gioacchino Belli, “Er legge e scrive”, 27 de agosto de 1835

«E a cche tte serve poi sto scrive e llegge? / Lassalo fa a li preti, a li dottori… / Buggiarà si nner cor de le famiijje / L’imparassimo ar più li
fijj maschi; / Ma lo scannolo grosso è nelle fijje. / Da ste penne e sti libbri maledetti, / Ce vo ttanto a ccapì ccosa ne naschi? / Grilli in testa e un diluvio de bijjetti»

Mi intento:

“Y de qué te sirve pues este escribir y leer? / deja que hagan eso los curas y los doctores [...] / Será mejor si en las familias / lo aprendieran a lo sumo los hijos varones / pero en las hijas es gran escándalo. / De esas plumas y esos libros malditos / ¿cuánto hace falta que entiendas de lo que en ellos nace? / Un hervidero de ideas y un montón de papelitos"


----------



## Agró

Quizá sea una variante dialectal de un término obsoleto que he encontrado en este hilo:

Bugiare

Ahí tiene el significado de *mentir.*


----------



## symposium

¡Hola! "Buggerare" en italiano antiguo tiene el significado literal de "encular" (cognado del francès "bougre" y del inglès "bugger") y el significado figurado de "engañar" (igual que el italiano moderno "inculare"). "Buggiarà" en el sentido de "engañar" se utiliza mucho en romanesco, al menos se oye amenudo en las pelìculas que transcurren en Roma. Quizà en el siglo 19 tenìa tambièn otros matices, algo como "Ya es un daño si en las familias los hijos aprenden a leer, pero el escàndalo es que lo aprendan las hijas"...
P.S. "Biglietti" es "cartas de amor", piensa en toda la parte de "Un biglietto? Eccolo qua!" en "El Barbero de Sevilla".


----------



## Mister Draken

¡Muchas gracias, @symposium ! Pensé que con el traslado del hilo desde el foro italiano-español a este de otras lenguas nadie iría a responder.
En Argentina usamos el verbo "encular" (como pronominal) y significa "enojarse". Pero si ves el DLE: 2. tr. Ar. Engañar a alguien, estafándolo. Este último significado en Argentina va perdiendo fuerza y se usa más "coger" (la idea es la misma: engañar es sodomizar).  Y muchas gracias por la aclaración de _biglietti_. Estoy tentado a traducir "cartitas de amor", para que suene más despectivo.


----------



## Agró

Siento haber metido la pezuña y liado el asunto.


----------



## Mister Draken

Agró said:


> Siento haber metido la pezuña y liado el asunto.



¡No hay problema, compañero! Todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas y la inferencia por etimología o grafía parecida era algo que también se me había ocurrido. Saludos hasta Navarra


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
alcune versioni in italiano (ad es. 1 e 2) indicano che in questo sonetto _(b)buggiarà = "_meno male" invece del più comune "buggerare". 
In effetti "buggerare" non ha molto senso qui, almeno per me.


----------



## Mister Draken

Grazie, alfaalfa.


----------

